# no cable tv on generator power



## thinfin (May 15, 2015)

I tested new 6800 watt ridged gen connected to house main panel through transfer switch. Everything runs fine except charter tv cable set top boxes and internet/phone modem. Tv boxes show they are trying to reload on tv screen with progress bars. then screen goes blank.Internet modem never boots up. Any iDEAS?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

My first guess would be a grounding issue. 

Most of the devices have a switching power supply. They are very tolerant of dirty power.

Try powering the modem off of a cord, not through the transfer switch. Do the same for the other devices one at a time.


----------



## montr (Dec 28, 2013)

My guess is that there is an amplifier or something like this that is not powered by the generator


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

What montr said above. We had the same issue with Cablevision here during the '11 snowstorm, no CATV service until the company installed generators on their pole-mounted amplifiers several days into the outage.

It was funny watching the guy show up 2x daily to refuel the little Honda EU2000i sitting on top of the amp box (chained to the utility pole). But it worked.

We switched to Verizon FIOS, and it worked perfectly during the 12 days post-Sandy in 2012...just had to run an extension cord to the multiplexor in the basement.


----------

